# AMA: UCLA Professional Programs Writing For TV



## SitcomFan (May 21, 2020)

Hey everyone! I’m currently almost finished with UCLA’s Professional Program for Writing For Television. 

While it’s a non-degree granting program, it’s a great program for anyone who wants to keep learning but isn’t interested in an MFA. 

I’m happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Chris W (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! Awesome. 

When you get a chance can you review the program on our page for it here:














 UCLA - Professional Program in Writing for Television


						Students in this program focus on workshopping their teleplays and the goal is for each student to complete one spec script of an existing television show and two original pilot scripts by the end of the course. Upon finishing the program, students receive a certificate of completion from the...
					


FilmSchool.org
Aug 11, 2016
Category: California


----------



## amon (May 29, 2020)

Hi @SitcomFan, thank you for offering your perspective!

I'm looking into this program right now. I'm a little reluctant to apply for a program that costs this much without understanding the true value of the certificate. 

Do you think you're coming out of this program with a solid trajectory toward immediately or very soon applying your knowledge professionally? Do you sense having this on your CV will carry some weight? 

I know any creative endeavor comes with risk and a strong leap of faith, but I'm in my 30s and am interested in doing something that can obviously push me forward professionally. What are your thoughts, if you'd be so generous?

Thank you again!


----------



## SitcomFan (May 30, 2020)

amon said:


> Hi @SitcomFan, thank you for offering your perspective!
> 
> I'm looking into this program right now. I'm a little reluctant to apply for a program that costs this much without understanding the true value of the certificate.
> 
> ...



Hi! 

So like any education program there’s no job offer at the end but if you do the work and apply yourself your writing will improve tremendously. 

One of the advantages of the program is that you can (and should) come out of it with 3 really solid scripts that you can use to apply to contests and fellowships that will help you get your foot in the door. 

I think it’s definitely a step in the right direction especially if you don’t already have a network of writers who are willing and able to give you helpful and critical notes.


----------



## Dev_paul (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, I got accepted at the Professional Screenwriting program in person. Im 44 now and have a full fledged alternate career in technology consulting. I made few short films in the past which were well received. I'm still very serious about making a transition/career in professional screenwriting and filmmaking and not just keep this as passion/hobby. I know age is not on my side, but unlike many younger folks I have financially stability which gives me freedom to not make money for few years and still be ok. Also, im working on scaling up on my investments so that in few years i can be semi retired with reasonable running income, but still have lot of time to focus on building on my film career. At present, im finishing a feature script which i had been working on for some time and intend to make an indie film out of it - hopefully produced and directed by an experienced team.
What will be your advice for someone like me to get the best out of this program?
Thanks in advance.


----------

